# Because fresh laundry means bedtime (cute pic)



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is my 3/4 miniature schnauzer 1/4 beagle mix. She's a mess, she wanted to sleep with momma in the bedroom but isn't allowed on the bed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

well, send her on up to Alaska, she can sleep in MY bed any time 

She's a cutie! Just don't stick her in the washer with the laundry.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

awww poor baby! As her attorney I'm going to submit that you reconsider your bed decision


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Call me as a witness, Joyce! I'll testify that that little darlin should be allowed on the bed from now on, AND should be given treats to make up for the time she's been banned from the bed heretofore. (heretofore is legalese for "as long ago as forever!")


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> Call me as a witness, Joyce! I'll testify that that little darlin should be allowed on the bed from now on, AND should be given treats to make up for the time she's been banned from the bed heretofore. (heretofore is legalese for "as long ago as forever!")


hahahaha Case closed. The bed it is. Hey, we're pretty good at this maybe we should open doggie court LOL

What is that precious girls name?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a gavel! A real one that belonged to a judge, my mom somehow inherited it and I snagged it when she passed. 
I can smack it down and say "GUILTY! LET THAT PUPPY ON THE BED!" "You are hereby fined a dozen cookies!"


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Bwhahahahaha! Omg you guys are a crack up! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

MrsKuhn said:


> Bwhahahahaha! Omg you guys are a crack up!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you snort when you laugh, you'll get a 30 second time out in your crate.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hahahaha you guys... girls... are so funny.
This precious baby is Roxy. She's 2 years old on Easter and was a breeders "mistake" who then got sent to a home who didn't socialize or care for her and let her potty in the house and her own crate. We got her at 6 months, a total scaredy cat. She can still be timid but only if she thinks we're mad at her, which we rarely are because she's an absolute angel. We did try to not crate her for a time and give her free reign but she got into the closet, tore open the dog food bag, and ate herself pregnant! Lol it was horrible.
We call her our scruffy mutt, with the most love of course.

Attached is another one of her odd beds 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

And I am not lying to you... This was her as a puppy... idk what happened to her coat and color lol! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

OK last one... When she's not groomed and we let her get scruffy (; she was younger here also

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Roxy's adorable. 

She reminds me of the two Yorkies my DH and I had when we were first married. They both slept in bed with us at night.

Their names were Buddy and Maggie. During the day if I couldn't find Buddy, I knew to check the closet. He loved sleeping in the dirty close basket. One day I couldn't find him any where, I searched throughout the house several times. I was in a state of panic because he was 13 or 14 at the time and he was deaf. I knew he couldn't hear me calling for him. I finally found him in the laundry basket, he was buried underneath the dirty clothes. I was so relieved........


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Awe  he was cold momma! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Maybe she is giving you a hint for what she wants for Christmas -- her very own laundry basket (complete with clothes).


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, that's it! Santa Paws has to bring her a basket of clothes!
She's adorable, by the way!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you.... we think she's cute too! When we take her out with our Golden Remi she doesn't get any attention so we take them out separately so she gets love too.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

She is adorable! I'm going to ask the kids as they get on the bus today for all of them to tell their elf on the shelf to tell Santa that Roxy needs a BIG laundry basket with magical clothes that stay warm all the time


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh you all HAD to see Roxy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

